# Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb



## Hyperspace (13. April 2015)

Hey Leute.

Meist wird ja in die Futterkörbe nicht lösliches Futter reingetan was dann verteilt am Boden liegt und die Fische anlocken soll.

Jetzt hab ich auf ner Seite das hier gesehen:
http://blog.angeln.de/content/uploads/Futterkorb02.jpg

Er propft den Futterkorb an den Enden mit Schwämmen zu, die er mit Fischaroma füllt und in der Mitte tut er Würmer und Fischfetzen rein.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Lockt sowas nicht eigentlich viel mehr Fische an, weil sich das Aroma ja in einem viel größeren Radius um den Futterkorb verteilt wie normales nicht lösliches Futter?

Bzw. könnte man doch generell in Futter immer leicht lösliche Aromen hinzugeben wie z.B. eben seine "Fischsoße".

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Barschjacky (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Denke auch, das so die Lockwirkung größer ist.
Wird sich ähnlich wie gedipte Boilis verhalten, die sich stärker von den Futterboilis abheben. Geniale Idee eigentlich, spart Unmengen von Futter und ist unkompliziert, da man viel weniger mit schleppen muß.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Das mag schon "locken", wenn die Fische eh schon in der Nähe sind. Quer übern Teich kommen sie bestimmt geströmt. Die Sache hat auch noch ein Häkchen. Sobald du den Korb rausholst, um ihn neu zu beträufeln, ist gar nichts mehr im Wasser. Bei herkömmlichem Feederfutter bleiben jedoch immer noch ein paar Krümel übrig. Wo es gar nichts zu beissen gibt, sind die Fische auch so schnell wieder weg, wie sie gekommen sind.

So eine Stinkbombe, die tatsächlich kein Futter einbringt, ist höchstens dann eine Alternative, wenn gar kein Futter eingebracht werden darf. Wieder mal so ein unsägliches Schlupfloch, dass vielleicht keinen direkten Ärger einbringt, aber wenigstens im Zweifelsfall zu sinnlosen Diskussionen führen wird.

Unterm Strich. Eine nette Idee, aber praktisch bringst nicht viel, bis gar nichts.


----------



## Case (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Na wenn man blos einen Schwamm reinpackt, und den Rest mit Futter auffüllt ( dass dann auch ausm Korb geschwemmt wird )
warum nicht.?

Case


----------



## Hyperspace (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Brauch ja auch keinen Schwamm nehmen kann ja einfach das normale Feederfutter mit irgend nem Dip tränken dürfte ja den selben Zweck erfüllen. Außerdem ist dann wie Case schon sagte Futter am Platz und nicht nur Aroma.

Auf was für wasserlösliche Aromen fahren denn die Fische so ab?


----------



## Andal (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*



Hyperspace schrieb:


> Auf was für wasserlösliche Aromen fahren denn die Fische so ab?



Ganz frisches und ganz fein zerriebenes Weißbrot. Da musst du noch nicht mal mit stinkigen Soßen herumbatzeln!


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Mach ich beim Aalangeln schon ewig so; geschl. Madenkorb mit getränkter Watte drin, die regelmässig getauscht wird. Funktioniert hervorragend, auch auf andere Arten, die besonders auf Gerüche reagieren, wie z.B. Stör.

Bei Friedfischen halte ich die traditionelle Futtervariante aus den von Andal bereits genannten Gründen für weit erfolgreicher.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*



Hyperspace schrieb:


> Auf was für wasserlösliche Aromen fahren denn die Fische so ab?



Da geht so fast alles .
Aber : Überdosieren heißt ,Fische sind weg und das für länger.

Im Strom kannst du deinem Nachbarn so eine ,,STILLE POST"
schicken.:q

Zuviel rumexperimentieren schadet genauso
wie Überdosieren.

Eigentlich ist das auch gedacht um ,wie beim Dippen der Hakenköder, neues Interssse bei den Fischen zu wecken.
Geht im Strom natürlich einfacher.
Im See ist der Radius sehr begrenzt,den kann man erweitern in dem man einen Korb ,,aufreisst".|bigeyes


----------



## Hyperspace (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

So hab mir grad mal was gebaut. 2/3 oben für Futter und das untere Drittel ist Watte eingeklemmt zwischen den Plastikhalterungen


----------



## feederbrassen (13. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Ich sehe da *keinen* Vorteil gegenüber dem Oldschool-Feedern.

Wenn es mal sein muß,ein paar Tröpfchen oder ein bisschen Pulver ins Futter vom Korb ,fertig.
Das Lockt und hält vor allem die Fische am Platz.
Oder auch nicht ,bei Überdosierung.:q

Hakenköder Dippen reicht meist völlig aus und das Risiko die Fische zu vergrämen  ist geringer.


----------



## Brachsenfan (14. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Ich sehe das genauso wie feederbrassen.

 @Hyperspace
 Mach die Watte wenn dann auf die andere Seite des Körbchens.
 Der Sinn am Feedern is ja, dass du den Korb am Grund etwas zu dir heran ziehst, er sich dabei entleert und der Hakenköder somit genau in der Futterspur liegt.(Zumindest war ich bisher immer davon ausgegangen)
 Wenn du das mit deinem Futterkorb machst, gehe ich davon aus, dass durch den Schaumstoff das Futter mit weg gezogen wird und der Feeder-Effekt(Hakenköder liegt direkt im Futter)futsch ist.
 Entweder liegt das Futter dann links und rechts vom Hakenköder in einer Spur daneben oder, wenn sich der Korb noch nicht entleert hat, wieder nicht dort wo der Hakenköder zum liegen kommt, sondern ein Stück davon entfernt(je nach Vorfachlänge).
 Und somit wäre der besagte Effekt des Feederns(Haken liegt im Futter)nicht mehr gegeben.

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## Hyperspace (14. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Ahh ok das wusst ich nich. Danke Brachsenfan, da werd ich das nochmal umbauen. Am WE werd ich mal testen obs was bringt. 2 Ruten normal und 2 mit Watte mal sehen was die Praxis dann zeigt :m

Edit: nur nochmal sone Frage am Rande. Soll man das Futter nich so mit Wasser mischen, dass man zwar ne Kugel formen kann aber wenn man die dann zerdrückt sie auseinanderfällt, sodass das Futter im Korb beim Aufprall auf das Wasser aus dem Korb gerissen wird und sich dann halt so wolkenförmig am Boden verteilt?


----------



## labralehn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*



> Edit: nur nochmal sone Frage am Rande. Soll man das Futter nich so mit  Wasser mischen, dass man zwar ne Kugel formen kann aber wenn man die  dann zerdrückt sie auseinanderfällt, sodass das Futter im Korb beim  Aufprall auf das Wasser aus dem Korb gerissen wird und sich dann halt so  wolkenförmig am Boden verteilt?


Am See ja im Fluss nein.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*



Hyperspace schrieb:


> Edit: nur nochmal sone Frage am Rande. Soll man das Futter nich so mit Wasser mischen, dass man zwar ne Kugel formen kann aber wenn man die dann zerdrückt sie auseinanderfällt, sodass das Futter im Korb beim Aufprall auf das Wasser aus dem Korb gerissen wird und sich dann halt so wolkenförmig am Boden verteilt?



#d  Als Faustregel: Nen Futterballen zusammendrücken und aus ca.1 Meter Höhe in den Futtereimer fallen lassen,dabei sollter der Futterball aufbrechen.
Gilt für das Stillwasser.
Im Fließwasser muß es etwas mehr kleben aber dennoch in einem angemessenem Zeitraum aufgehen.|supergri
Und Nein.
Dein Futter soll erst aus dem Korb ,,Aufgehen" wenn der Korb schon unten ist.
Dafür muss DEIN Futter aber arbeiten können.|rolleyes
Wie willst du dir denn sonst einen Futterplatz ankegen wenn du es schon vorher im Wasser verteilst ?


----------



## Hyperspace (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

@feederbrassen

Ich angel an nem Stillgewässer. Wie soll das Futter erst am Boden aufgehen? Der Aufprall auf dem Wasser ist doch viel härter und die Absinkphase viel schneller, als wenn wenn ich nochmal kurz ziehe wenns schon unten ist. Wenn der Korb unten ankommt und das Futter immernoch im Korb ist, dann löst sich das unten doch auch nicht auf.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Das Futter aufgeht und selbst das arbeiten anfängt kann und muss der Angler steuern. Zum einen mit den richtigen Zutaten und zu anderen mit dem richtigen Feuchtegrad des Futters. Das ist es was feederbrassen dir sagen möchte. Wenn das so passt, dann ist das Futter auch geeignet, am richtigen Angelplatz die Fische zum Fressen anzuregen. Erfolgreiches Friedfischangeln ist die Kombination aus einer ganzen Reihe von Erfahrungswerten und garantiert nicht der Einsatz einer Tüte "Wunderlockfutter".


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*



			
				Hyperspace;4326658Wie soll das Futter erst am Boden aufgehen?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine schöne Aufnahme, wie Futter 'arbeitet'. (ab 3:15min)


----------



## Fr33 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Kurze Ergänzung zum Thema Futter-Auflöseverhalten steuern:


Der richtige Feuchtigkeitsgrad, die Zusammensetzung (verschiedene Mehle haben eine unterschiedliche Bindung) und vorallem das Pressen des Futters sind entscheident über das Auflösen unter Wasser.


Gerade Feederfutter würde im korrekt angefeuchteten und gesiebten Zustand beim Einwurf per Hand schnell  zerbrechen. Daher wird gerade im Fließwasser das Futter quasi feste in den Korb gedrückt. Das Futter schafft es so bis zum Grund - löst sich dort aber sehr schnell aus dem Korb. Im Idealfall innerhalb von 1-2 Minuten.


----------



## Hyperspace (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Danke kati48268 für das Video. Unter realistischen Bedingungen würde im konkreten jetzt das Futter doch aber beim Aufprall aufs Wasser schon direkt ausm Korb gerissen werden (außer man legt das mitm Boot direkt an Ort und Stelle). Für ein stilles Gewässer ist das dann doch ganz gut oder?


----------



## Andal (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Wenn du unter stillen Gewässern eine Badewanne verstehst, dann ja. Aber in natürlichen Gewässern wirst du immer etwas Strömung vorfinden. Je nach Wassertiefe verdriftet es dir das Futter dann schon mal ganz gehörig. Selbst bei Ententeichbedingungen kann es unter Wasser sauber ziehen. Wasser ist eben geschichtet... u.s.w.

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, wenn das Futter gemächlich zu Boden rieselt, dass es dir sauber die Klein- und Kleinstfische auf den Platz zieht und für die Zielfische weniger ankommt. Das dieses Gewusel die großen Exemplare auf den Futterplatz zieht, ist auch mehr Mythos als Realität. Große Rotaugen, oder gar Schleien haben so einen Trubel so richtig dicke!

Oder willst du nur Kleinfisch erbeuten? - Es hat schon einen triftigen Grund, warum wir es dir so raten und nicht anders.


----------



## Hyperspace (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

Ok Andal danke.

Und als Faustregel zur Futterherstellung kann man sagen, man sollte es so feucht machen das man eine Kugel formen kann, diese aber bei leichtem Druck wieder zerbröselt ist das ungefähr richtig?


----------



## Andal (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*

So in der Art. Lieber einen Hauch, aber wirklich nur einen Hauch zu feucht. Dann bindet es zwar besser, verteilt sich aber auch nicht über die ganze Wassersäule. Man lässt dann den Korb einfach etwas länger im Wasser. Da musst du dich ein bisschen reinfieseln, weil ja auch nicht alle Mixe gleich reagieren. Aufpassen musst du aber, wenn Paniermehl ins Spiel kommt. Da eine Kleinigkeit zu viel Wasser und du hast kein Futter, sondern Beton!


----------



## feederbrassen (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aromaschwamm in den Futterkorb*



Hyperspace schrieb:


> Ok Andal danke.
> 
> Und als Faustregel zur Futterherstellung kann man sagen, man sollte es so feucht machen das man eine Kugel formen kann, diese aber bei leichtem Druck wieder zerbröselt ist das ungefähr richtig?



Les mal nen Post von mir eine Seite vorher ,da stehts.|rolleyes
Noch eine bisschen was zu Lesen .
Dann hast du schonmal ein bisschen Input.
Testen und Erfahrungen sammeln mußt du selbst.
http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php


----------

